# Where is the best place to live in Ankara



## missy_all (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi, I'm new here. I'm just recce abt Turkey. My husband might be offered a job in Ankara. We have never been to Turkey so we don't know anything abt Turkey.

Where is the best place to live in Ankara for a family of 4. My two kids are in high school. 

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

missy_all said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'm just recce abt Turkey. My husband might be offered a job in Ankara. We have never been to Turkey so we don't know anything abt Turkey.
> 
> Where is the best place to live in Ankara for a family of 4. My two kids are in high school.
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure now is the right time to relocate there, however, I have friends who live near Ankara and love it. Once things have settled down there, have look on google, locate a school for your children and try to live close by??

Jo xxx


----------



## daralcan (Jan 20, 2016)

I would recommend Bahcelievler. You can find every type of school for your children near it. Also it is near almost anywhere or easy to drive from there. Moreover, you can find lots of different cuisines in Bahcelievler. If you love shopping, 7th Street is one of the best street for shopping.


----------



## saciki (Oct 28, 2016)

Kavaklidere is my popular place. You can reach most of the needed places just by walking or with a public transport in a short distance. I wouldn't prefer out skirts of the city because of the traffic problem while driving through the city during working hours. Good Luck.


----------

